# New



## penguin101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi everyone im new to this site, i fish mainly at garden city pier and just started salt water fishing. im originally from NC and im cutbait91 girlfriend, 


P.S. :fishing: where the fish at


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

oh boy there goes the neighborhood:--|


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Bwhahahaha!

welcome, fish are near you right now, little river reds are running from what I hear


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome! I met you on the pier a few weeks back. Been back out lately? Keep us informed as to how the fishing is going? Hope to see ya on the planks soon...... :beer:


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the board.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

hey cutbait, this reminds me of the seinfield episode where george's worlds start to collide. no more seperation of your fishing and non-fishing worlds cutbait...
just joking around man 
welcome penguin


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

didnt cutbait just move? quick...
welcome aboard penguin


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

kooler said:


> hey cutbait, this reminds me of the seinfield episode where george's worlds start to collide. no more seperation of your fishing and non-fishing worlds cutbait...
> just joking around man
> welcome penguin


Took the words right out of my mouth lol


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey...........And she seemed so nice! :beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice*



kooler said:


> hey cutbait, this reminds me of the seinfield episode where george's worlds start to collide. no more seperation of your fishing and non-fishing worlds cutbait...
> just joking around man
> welcome penguin


Greatest show ever.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

yea great show for sure. 'Curb Your Enthusiasm' (Larry David) on hbo is classic also if you dig seinfield.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome


----------

